# Digital camera buying advice



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 15, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
I am new to Camera's and I want to buy DIGITAL CAMERA from some good brand.My budget is Rs.6000.Actually, I want a camera that can also do some decent quality video recording.Please advice.Thank You.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## nac (May 16, 2012)

*Canon A3200 IS*
Panasonic FH3
Panasonic S3
Panasonic S1

Check which one fits your budget. These are four models around your budget which have optical IS and shoots HD video.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 16, 2012)

Hello,
@nac
Is there any model in Sony in the same budget that can compare with these above mentioned Cameras?
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

nope the model in sony is W610 which dont have a image stabilisation


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.Can some one tell me what is the difference between CANON POWERSHOT 3200IS AND CANON POWERSHOT 3300IS? and which is better? Please reply.
Thank you.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## nac (May 17, 2012)

Not much... Better mega pixels, screen size and resolution.


----------



## aroraanant (May 17, 2012)

Get Canon A3200, thats the best option in your budget


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 18, 2012)

@aroraanant
Hello,
Actually, I went to buy the Canon POWERSHOT A3200, But in mine there is just Rs.300 difference between Canon Powershot A3200 and Canon Powershot A3300, so, I am back to ask one more time Should I go for A3300  IS instead of A3200 IS? Reply Soon.
Thank you.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

if the difference is of just 300 bucks then obviously go for 3300 without any doubt.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 20, 2012)

Hello,
Today, I went to buy the Camera, there the shop keeper showed the Panasonic FH22 touch screen camera to me in the same price range of Canon Powershot 3300IS and I became more confused and returned back without buying any camera to ask about this new Cam.Now, Please advise Should I go with this new Cam and Should I go with same Canon Powershot 3300 IS? Please reply.Thank You.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## nac (May 21, 2012)

Nicely he got you confused. I would have done the same thing what you did after getting suggested a model which you haven't heard before.

Yeah, its priced less than 6k in ebay. When it was gone out of stock (flipkart) it was selling @9k. Even now letsbuy selling it @8k.

Why FH22?
Zoom, faster continuous shooting

Why not FH22?
Discontinued. (Panasonic recently updated their site, I mean camera section. Around 30 models were removed). Probably clearing stock. Two year old model. We are seeing an upgraded version in every 6 months to 1 yr. Why go for old one? Lacking live view (says dpreview), but I am not sure.

Why 3300IS?
Fast lens, live view, ratings are better, newer model.

So 3300IS it is...


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

And also camera with touch screen is not preferred. So better get Canon only


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 1, 2012)

heyy i'm planning to buy a digicam with manual controls.... my budget is upto 15k...
i did go through many models and the ones that really impressed me are 
CANON POWERSHOT SX150 IS and
NIKON COOLPIX L310......
many helpful user reviews were available on net for sx150... n sadly none for nikon L310... i guess its a new model.... please anyone help me choose a better result cam among the 2......


----------

